# Any Config Rockin Below 2 Lacs



## nish_higher (Sep 24, 2006)

Pockets full these days and i'm ready to spend anything below 2lacs on a great config.Plz suggest one.


----------



## vinyas (Sep 24, 2006)

aaaa...gone mad ? ... u can get a ROCKING MONSTER below 1 lac !!


----------



## samrulez (Sep 24, 2006)

E X6800.....
The best mobo available....
4GB DDR2 1GHz modules from OCZ...
a XFX 7600GT....(wait for DX10 GPUs and then set up SLi)....


----------



## vinyas (Sep 24, 2006)

samrulez said:
			
		

> E X6800.....
> The best mobo available....
> 4GB DDR2 1GHz modules from OCZ...
> a XFX 7600GT....(wait for DX10 GPUs and then set up SLi)....




bang on Target .... Go For Asus P5B Dlx


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 24, 2006)

nish_higher said:
			
		

> Pockets full these days and i'm ready to spend anything below 2lacs on a great config.Plz suggest one.




nVidia 7950 1GB
4GB DDR2 RAM @800 MHz
Intel New Dual Core Processor


----------



## akshayt (Sep 24, 2006)

All the above posts have been irrelevant to the thread. A guy with so much money is expected to buy a 1900XT CF now and get 8800GTX SLi or equivalent later.

Keep in mind that this system will last you only a few months after which you will need to buy a new cpu, may be a new motherboard and a new GPU setup. RAM will do for 1yr min. The rest of the components will do for 1-3yrs depending upon you.

E6700 - 28000
P5B/P5W
Corsair Value 4GB DDR2 667/800
Seagate SATA II NCQ 300GB X 2
Radeon X1900XT CF
DVD RW+Combo+FDD
Antec Trio 650
Dell 19" TFT
Quality 700-800va or more UPS
Logitech G5/MX518
Microsoft keyboard/Logitech keyboard
Creative X-Fi
Klipsch 5.1, or Altec Lansing 5.1, or other 5.1 in around 10-15k, may be Logitech Z5300
Good cabinet

All this will cost you a bomb

Save the rest for R600 CF or 8800GTX SLi + Core 2 Quadro + Physics card


----------



## samrulez (Sep 24, 2006)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> nVidia 7950 1GB
> 4GB DDR2 RAM @800 MHz
> Intel New Dual Core Processor



no use getting a 7950 now its better set up an SLi between 2 DX10 cards...and why only get 800MHz ram, 1GHz or 1.1GHz  rather!


----------



## deathvirus_me (Sep 24, 2006)

Well ... the 7950GT should be similar priced as the 7900GT's (roughly the same in USD) .. so that should be a min. for mid high end pc's ... and a must buy with that budget ...


----------



## nishant_nms (Sep 25, 2006)

If some money get left with u plz send me some of it


----------



## Official Techie (Sep 25, 2006)

i would say go to alienware.com and see wat 2 lacs is really for a gaming machine


----------



## SHREY (Sep 25, 2006)

yupp, agreed to official techie...
just visit alienware.com or check out new dell XPS systems....
it will definitely help u because they don't compromise on money........


----------



## nish_higher (Sep 25, 2006)

Guys Just want a processor,mobo,ram,gfx card.Rest i already have.I want to make something rockin on my own.So forget alienware or xps.
__________
I Don't wanna make it a total gamin pc coz i'll be doin some audio works on it.Plz suggest a mobo with a lot of pci slots.It will help me in adding few gadgets like sound card,a cooler.


----------



## akshayt (Sep 26, 2006)

Alienware and Dell XMS will give crap for this price compared to what you can yourself get. If you can afford to spend 2lac an annum and only want core components this year then I would recommend the following:

Intel Core 2 Duo E6700
Asus P5W
4GB DDR2 800/1066
Radeon X1900XT CF

All this should set back maybe around 1.25-1.5lacs


----------



## SHREY (Sep 26, 2006)

What about the latest addition in ati family? - Raedon 1950XT


----------



## DukeNukem (Sep 26, 2006)

*www.alienware.com/configurator_pag...scode=PC-LT-AURORA-M-9700&subcode=SKU-DEFAULT


----------



## akshayt (Sep 26, 2006)

Alienware:
Out of budget after taxes etc
Will give crap for the price
Not available locally, too many hassles involved
Too many complaints
Customer service won't be up to the mark and very expensive
Man not be that kind of fun for him

Radeon X1950XTX is the only new card and that isn't available in India, even if it comes it will be like 40k, or 35k or 70-80k in CF. Depends if you want to spend that much.


----------



## nish_higher (Sep 26, 2006)

Ya i can buy ati 1950.But which processor?E6800 or E6700?


----------



## akshayt (Sep 26, 2006)

E6700. X6800 is not worth it, too expensive.


----------



## nish_higher (Sep 26, 2006)

Wats the cost of x6800?Is it a bomb in performance?I mean in comparison with fx 55 which i have.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 26, 2006)

nish_higher said:
			
		

> Wats the cost of x6800?Is it a bomb in performance?I mean in comparison with fx 55 which i have.



You have the FX-55???!!! WOW!!! How much did it cost you? But at this moment the X6800 is the best processor.


----------



## koolkapoor (Sep 26, 2006)

go assemble the best beast this side of the world has ever seen!
And keep us updated on what you build
@most people:he can get a much better config for that much!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 26, 2006)

Wait till Q1 2007 and get the Quadro processor for 999$


----------



## akshayt (Sep 27, 2006)

You won't find much diff between E6700 and X6800. The only diff is a tad faster at stock and unlocked multipliers at the max.


----------



## aquamatrix (Sep 27, 2006)

send me ur fx 55, ne ways take x6800, though is is vey much overpriced but it fits ur bill


----------



## nish_higher (Sep 30, 2006)

I bot it for 46k.I love it man.
__________


			
				aquamatrix said:
			
		

> send me ur fx 55, ne ways take x6800, though is is vey much overpriced but it fits ur bill


ha ha.i'm gonna link both pc's for my work.But plz tell me price of x6800


----------



## aquamatrix (Sep 30, 2006)

on newegg its price is stated ast 950 USD, you'll have to check out the price with your dealer coz the x6800 is gonna be hard to find.


----------



## akshayt (Sep 30, 2006)

A person who buys a X6800 doesn't need to know its price.

If you buy till a E6700 I understand because it gives some VFM, but C2D X6800 is just too expensive, must be within a range of 45-70k, not many people will know its exact price.

IMO It will be about 10% faster than a E6700 which costs about 27000 at stock in benchmarks, differs due to its intel extreme thingy and has garunteed unlocked multipliers I think.


----------



## kumarmohit (Sep 30, 2006)

Just Go and buy a Mac Pro with Apple 30 inch cinema display


----------



## nish_higher (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm buyin e6700 and all that stuff.


----------



## readermaniax (Oct 6, 2006)

buy bluray burner
and hd dvd burner .. 1 lac over... 

now.. buy a plasma screen ........................ man u got less money..please extend ur money limit


----------



## aquamatrix (Oct 6, 2006)

no point in buying that, you can buy them when they will have some share in the market.


----------



## return_of_vengeance (Oct 7, 2006)

hey if u havesuch a large budget better go for a lappy from APPLE or DELL. a high end 1.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 7, 2006)

call the lamington road dealer's or nehru palace dehli for  a conference for ur system fix ur config rather spending ur time here 
nehrupalace :
*www.npithub.com/


----------



## nish_higher (Oct 8, 2006)

Wats the cost of apple laptops?Where r they available in india?And their softwares?R they available in india.
__________
Where wud i find x6800 in north?I mean delhi.


----------



## magnet (Oct 8, 2006)

i would say better get a decent conig..for 60-70k...and give 10-20k to overclocker(or catch a ocer....give your budget and let him buildyour pc...with some cash to him)......and get the performance of 2 lakh pc..........and if 1lakh left plz fund a poor kid.........i think  that would b more meaningfull stuff than other ****...since once when quad core is out...your 2 lakhpc..will b less than half its rates....and all the latest high end card  dessipates lot of heat........


----------



## nish_higher (Oct 9, 2006)

magnet said:
			
		

> i would say better get a decent conig..for 60-70k...and give 10-20k to overclocker(or catch a ocer....give your budget and let him buildyour pc...with some cash to him)......and get the performance of 2 lakh pc..........and if 1lakh left plz fund a poor kid.........i think  that would b more meaningfull stuff than other ****...since once when quad core is out...your 2 lakhpc..will b less than half its rates....and all the latest high end card  dessipates lot of heat........



Good idea.......


----------



## goobimama (Oct 10, 2006)

What you need is a huge display. 30 inch. It will make a world of a difference and let's face it, it wont get outdated! (At least not as fast as your average CPU/GPU does). A display will greatly help you do your work more efficiently, much more efficiently than getting a task completed two seconds faster.


----------



## aquamatrix (Oct 10, 2006)

only cpu, mobo, gfx and ram is needed, i'd wait for a few months and get the quadro core, 8800gtx


----------



## MakeWayForTheBadGuy (Oct 10, 2006)

Goobimama has hit the point. A system with a 6800 and 4GB of Mushkin RAM and an SLI of DX10 GPU's with a puny little 20" LCD would be like having a ferrari in Mumbai traffic, woldn't be able to utilise complete output of that monster.

And if you decide to get a good Display too, something of the likes of dell 3007, you might have to stretch that budget even further.


----------



## magnet (Oct 11, 2006)

dx 10 card  wont b releasing soon he  have to wait for 6 months atlest


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 11, 2006)

ur budget is huge & u can get a rockin pc for 1 lac
go for the best of the best or u could wait for the quad core & dx10 cards


----------



## DukeNukem (Oct 12, 2006)

i can give u my calculator for that


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 12, 2006)

what do u do??
u must some tata or birla or some insane guy


----------



## nish_higher (Oct 12, 2006)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> what do u do??
> u must some tata or birla or some insane guy



Hey man i'm just a simple guy doing bds 1st year.i'm collectin that money since past 6 months.I'm not some tata birla...!


----------



## aquamatrix (Oct 12, 2006)

only 6 months.....


----------



## blademast3r (Oct 12, 2006)

Check this out 
*www.dell.com/content/products/features.aspx/gaming_xpsdt?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Oct 12, 2006)

wait till Q1 2007...thats my advice....coz even after such a lot of money ur rig will not be top of the line in a few months....if its urgent get a decent rig for 30k and save rest for 2007....


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 13, 2006)

ankurgupta.me said:
			
		

> wait till Q1 2007...thats my advice....coz even after such a lot of money ur rig will not be top of the line in a few months....if its urgent get a decent rig for 30k and save rest for 2007....


1 thin i would like to say ankur is if he wants to buy he should buy now
cuz there will always some new technology waitin .In 2007 45nm processors
maybe announced then he may have to wait again


----------



## champ_rock (Oct 13, 2006)

why dont you buy a laptop? u can get a rocking lappie for tht much amount


----------



## akshayt (Oct 15, 2006)

@OP all above posts including mine can be discarded now. Adhere to my post nly if you feel that this money has soe value and s hard earned/saved.

Intel Core 2 Duo E6400
Upgrade to ore 2 quadro in 2007 mid, alan wake will run much fster on a quadro than on a dual core, you will need the money then, E6400 will do everything fabulously after a good overclock and even at stock it is a fast CPU

Asus P5W, the latest mobo, forgot the name but not PW or something, that mobo should cost around 15k+, that should be worth it as may use it for your CPU upgrade etc. 

4 X 1GB DDR2 667/800 RAM, or get 2GB now and wait for price reduction

Seagate SATA II NCQ 300GB X 2

Radeon X1900XT, upgrade to Dx 10 R600 4-6 months down the line 

19" Wide screen monitor

G5

normal keyobard

Antec NeoHE 500, upgrade with next upgrade.


----------



## drvarunmehta (Oct 15, 2006)

It's not Quadro, it's Quad core. Quardo is the name of nVidia's workstation graphics cards.

Don't get 4x1 GB RAM. Get 2x2 GB. Running 4 chips is slightly slower than 2 chips.

For this rig, the primary HDD should be 2x Western Digital Raptor 150 GB 10,000 RPM SATA in RAID-0. Then add whatever else you want for additional storage.

DirectX 10 GPU's are going to consume over 300 watts. Double that for SLI/Crossfire. Get a 700-800 (or more) watt PSU right now instead of upgrading just a year later.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 15, 2006)

It IS Quadro btw. At least for now it is called that.

Also used by Nvidia's workstation graphics cards though...


----------



## akshayt (Oct 15, 2006)

Yes, it is quad core. I know quadro is nvidia's GPU.

4 modules might not do well with AMD, but doesn't Intel do better with 4 modules? Anyway, getting a single 2GB modules may set back 15-20k, rather get 2 X 1GB RAM now and upgrade 2-4 months down the line when RAM prices become fine once again.

Raptor is very very expensive, and it may be fast, but it isn't fast enough for the price, so there is no point buying it unless he has enough money to spend atleast 1lac per year on his computer. Then also he has to think whether to invest in it or not. Besides Seagate 7200.10 drives are very fast.

Directx 10 cards will consume a lot of power. But getting anything over Antec NeoHE 500 is a waste. That PSU costs around 6k, Antec NeoHE 550 costs around 8k. He won't be using more than NeoHE 500 right now. The best PSU available in India is Antec Trio 650 which may or may not be available and will cost 9k+. That too may just about be able to take Dx 10 card but probably won't be recommended. So he basically wasted his 3k for nothing. Rather, buy NeoHe 500 now, sell it later or buy a separate PSU for the GPU, such PSUs have already reached newegg. That way you save the most and gain almost wholly.


----------



## nish_higher (Oct 20, 2006)

I bot a pc.e6700 and the asus mobo+4gb ddr2 ram,250sata,a xfx 7950gx2,a liteon dvd writer and a logitech g7 mouse


----------



## akshayt (Oct 20, 2006)

You made a stupid mistake. Anyway, nothing much can be done now. But be prepared to shell a lot in another 6 months, Quad core + Dx 10 will take your money and DDR3 too will come in 2007. Keep the money ready!


----------



## drvarunmehta (Oct 20, 2006)

Why should he have to shell out more in 6 months? A high end C2D with 4 GB RAM and a GX2 will last a really long time.
Just because Quad core is coming out soon dosen't oblige him to upgrade. Same for DDR3 RAM and DX10. Just because something new is going to come out dosen't mean you keep waiting.
DX10 isn't even going to matter for over a year after it's release because all games will be backwards compatible. No one with such a high end PC will waste money for a little more eye candy that DX10 will provide.


----------



## akshayt (Oct 20, 2006)

Games like Alan Wake require a Quad core if you want to run it smoothly on high setting. Although it maybe the only game, but still, there will be such a game.
4GB will be enough.

8800GTX/R600 will be like 1.5-2 times as fast as what he currently owns but offer much more eyecandy. It would be stupid not to upgrade if you have the money to shell.
Dx 10 is going to matter. PERIOD. Mark my word, April 2007 one and all will admit that Dx 10 is a big boon, it would either give fast speeds or better quality and infac both.

His current system won't be running Crysis at maxed settings, not maybe even at 10x7. Nor will he able to run AW at max settings.

I would advise to sell this card in Q1/Q2 2007 for around 15-20k if possible and get a single Dx 10 card. Alternately sell it now and get a Radeon X1900XT, that way you loose less and get better IQ + HDR and AA together.

If you want yo can sell the CPU now or later for the upgrade.


----------



## drvarunmehta (Oct 20, 2006)

Your suggestions are fine for a hardcore gamer obsessed with playing everything at the highest settings. Not everyone falls in that category.

So what if Alan Wake and Crysis don't work at the highest settings with his config? When the Geforce 9 series comes out it will make the Geforce 8800GTX/R600 look slow. A person can't keep upgrading. There's just no end to it.

You're right about the X1900XT though. A Geforce 7950GX2 is overkill if you don't have a really huge monitor. A X1900XT will get the job done on a monitor upto 19" at a much lesser price.


----------



## akshayt (Oct 20, 2006)

For a res of 16x12 you will surely want a 7950GX2, but for previous games there is no HDR + AA, and less good IQ then.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 20, 2006)

OMG! 4 gb.


----------



## akshayt (Oct 20, 2006)

4GB is expensive, but all gaming enthusiasts are anywas gonna get it in another 6 months at most, if you have the money, that is.


----------



## nish_higher (Oct 22, 2006)

Well guys i'm gonna use this just till quad core arrives.And then shell out money as much as i can on it.this is just timepass.


----------



## akshayt (Oct 23, 2006)

Quad core 2.4GHz will be around 50k alone, did you know that?


----------



## nish_higher (Oct 24, 2006)

Ya i've read that somewhere on the net.Lets c when it reaches us nxt yr.


			
				akshayt said:
			
		

> Quad core 2.4GHz will be around 50k alone, did you know that?


----------



## spyingshadow (Oct 25, 2006)

ru some prince or something? u hv so much power at hand with fx55 n still wanting more. listen, amd is going to release new cpu just about in DEcmber specificaly meant for gaming. U can take c2d x6800 (44000) for powered performance when it comes to editing audio n video. The addition of this card over its brethren e6800 is its overclocking ability. u can clock it on custom basis at 3.1 ghz with no cooling, 4.1 with normal cooling solution or 5.5 ghz with liquid nitrogen cooling. buy it or, just wait till first quarter of 2007 n take home abrand new core2quad processor, ie 4cores in 1cpu.
invest in 1ghz 4gb corsair ram.
for mobo, either take an ASUS p5w dh deluxe or an intel D975XBX board. but, they support ati graphic cards, in crossfire mode, no SLI
i dont know about sli supportive mobo other than those with nvidia chipsets.
take home a seagate barracuda hdd 750GB.
Allow the rest of the money for a good physics unit ngrafix unit after directx10 is released. Also, save some for a cooling solution.
and as for the cabinet take home an Antec cabinet with a 500watt PSU for about 7500/- 
(the processor is a voltage hogger n was suggested assuming u can foot high electricity bills. But it will hog only if u overclock it beyond 3.1ghz)


----------



## nish_higher (Oct 25, 2006)

ya i know abt amd's new cpu.i still find my fx 55 better.lets c wat amd does this time.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 25, 2006)

Anyone has this slight suspicion that this guy is pulling our legs? 



> Well guys i'm gonna use this just till quad core arrives.And then shell out money as much as i can on it.this is just timepass.



I mean, who talks like this? And if he did have that kind of money (to waste), he would have bought the machine by now.... just saying...


----------



## nish_higher (Oct 25, 2006)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Anyone has this slight suspicion that this guy is pulling our legs?
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, who talks like this? And if he did have that kind of money (to waste), he would have bought the machine by now.... just saying...



Dear i have already bot e6700.thats wat i'm gonna use till quad core arrives.i dropped the plan of x6800 just because of quad core coming next year.


----------



## reddick (Oct 28, 2006)

Get ueself 'Sony VAIO AR18GP' lappy...u'll only pay 1,99,900K to own it


----------



## nish_higher (Oct 30, 2006)

That laptop won't be that rocking when compared to a quad core


----------



## aquamatrix (Oct 30, 2006)

not even close to rocking


----------

